# Can anyone recommend a commercial (non-DIY) smoker?



## nomorenicksleft (Jan 27, 2010)

Amazon reviews don't really cut it for this sort of thing. My budget's modest, but in the next month or two I'd like to get one. I ask here because electric/propane/whatever seem like cheating... besides, I really like the idea of smoking with hickory or mesquite.

Is there anything available, and what do you guys recommend?


----------



## rickw (Jan 27, 2010)

What's the budget? Can it be a charcoal burner?


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.pigroast.com/index.html


----------



## nomorenicksleft (Jan 27, 2010)

Maybe $250, a little higher if it would make a real difference. I don't even know if that will get me anything serious or not, to be honest.

And charcoal wouldn't be too bad... but can't you use wood chips in those as well?


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 27, 2010)

WSM, they are nice.


----------



## rickw (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep, that's the ticket in your price range. I use charcoal and wood chunks in mine. They are super easy to use and no mods are necessary, they work great right out of the box.


----------



## kurtsara (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't no if you can get a commercial smoker for $250.00, does it have to be NSF rated?


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 27, 2010)

I know Lowes had some with a side fire pit.  I think they were less than 200.  I looked on their web site and didn't see it.
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## denver dave (Jan 27, 2010)

Comercial smokers are considerably more expensive than everyday or backyard smokers. I am partial to pellet smokers. The Fast Eddy Cookers (FEFC100) or the Traeger COM 190 are good smokers but they start at $3500 and go up. I guess the question is are you really looking for a commercial smoker or a GOOD backyard smoker?? (All smokers are good, some are great.)


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jan 27, 2010)

i'm a big fan of the brinkmann Smoke'nPit. the cost is within your budget, and it's got some great performance right out of the box, but can be even better with a fewsimple, quick and dirty modifications - total cost under 20$. 

then as you learn to use your SnP, you can upgrade those quick and dirty modifications to some real performance-enhancing mods (further down the link posted above) that really allow you to turn out top-quality barbecue.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 27, 2010)

"Commercial smoker" and "$250.00 budget" are just about mutually exclusive terms. You can come up with a pretty good unit, as those suggested are for that money but not truly commercial.


----------



## rickw (Jan 27, 2010)

I seriously doubt the op was aware of what a real "commercial" smoker was.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2010)

That's my thinking too, Rick. Commercially produced vs. DIY.


----------



## rickw (Jan 27, 2010)

Exactly.....


----------



## olewarthog (Jan 27, 2010)

It depends on what type smoker you want for that budget. If you want the bullet/vertical type smoker, the WSM is what you should go for. If you want a larger capacity barrel type with a side fire box, I recommend a CharGriller. Most Lowes stores carry the Super Pro model & you buy the SFB separately.  I believe Academy Sports recently had the CharGriller w/SFB on sale. I have had both a Brinkman SNP & the CharGriller & the CG is the better one IMHO.

If you got the CG route, you will need to do a few minor inexpensive mods. Even with the mods, you should come in under your $250 budget. There are several threads on here about CG or offset smoker mods. You can also google offset smoker mods & get a world of info.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, I was thinking that after I posted. I'm sure he meant commercially available, vs. building himself, rather than one made to do commercial volume and quality of work.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 27, 2010)

I think your right mulepackin.

And the WSM is a excellent choice.  Of course since he wants a store bought, he can also go electric, and get the MES "Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse".


----------



## nomorenicksleft (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeh, sorry for the confusion. I only meant something commercially available.

And thank you all for the answers.

The super pro chargriller looks interesting... but I'm a little unsure how all this works. If I'm interested (primarily) in making smoked sausages, shouldn't those hang from a chamber in a smoker? Or does it really matter? It certainly bares a resemblance to the much larger commercial smokers that you guys linked to. (And it would double as a plain grill... never got a new one when we moved and I gave my old $30 Walmart grill away.)


----------



## smokeifuhavem (Jan 29, 2010)

You can get a chargriller from Lowe's for about 139.00 plus 69.99 for side fire box. That's what I got and really like the results for the money. Sometimes they can be baught for 99.00


----------

